# Inkasso Anrufe auf neuer SIM Karte



## Claudio_01 (30 Juli 2018)

Habe mir vor ca. einer Woche eine neue (Prepaid) SIM Karte mit entsprechend neuer Nummer geholt, keine Nummer mitgenommen.
Ging alles mit Aktivieren etc. halbwegs problemlos.
Jetzt der Hammer: vom ersten Moment an ruft mich eine Inkasso Firma praktisch täglich an.
Die sagen ich wär der Herr Soundso und hätte bei Firma XY einen vierstelligen Betrag offen.
Ich erklär immer wieder dass ich das nicht bin etc. 
Die rufen weiter an, und sagen: Sie wollen eine Ausweiskopie vorne und hinten und dazu eine eidesstattliche Versicherung dass ich diesen und keinen anderen Namen habe. Anders gäbe es keine Möglichkeit mich von der Anrufliste zu streichen.
Muss ich das echt machen ???


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2018)

Ganz einfach >>> Nö.
Nummer sperren und gut.


----------



## Macori (15 Oktober 2018)

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Ich dachte immer abgeschaltene Nummern werden nicht wieder neu vergeben


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2018)

Tante Google fragen ergibt u.a. dieses Ergebnis
https://www.billiger-telefonieren.de/mobilfunk/alte-handynummer-neuvergabe_138488.html


----------

